# Pictures...how do you get cooperation?



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila hates having her picture taken. I think it's the flash. Whenever she even sees me pointing a camera or phone at her, she turns away or tries to hide. I can't count how many I've taken just to get a few I would post on here and none of those really look like her. It's amazing how different she looks in real life vs pictures. She really is a lot prettier than I can get in pictures. 


So, how do you all get your fluffs to look at the camera, sit still, and let you take their pictures? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It's one of the mysteries of the world. I think it is harder to get puppies in pictures, I am hoping that as they grow up and slow down they wont mind as much. Izzy is getting better, but she also won't just look at the camera.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Violet and Dewey are the best to pose for a picture , so I have more pics of them! Laurel is almost impossible!! She walks away when I get the camera out! If I ever get a good picture of all four of mine together it will be a miracle!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaa! I can totally relate! Emma was near impossible to get a picture of as a young puppy...99.9% of my pics of her were just of a white fuzzy blur! She is getting better though but it really depends on her mood...if she's got better things to do, then she will not cooperate! Bailey is pretty easy to lure in to a pose with treats. I'm working on it with Emma...I just show her a treat I know she likes, get her to sit, hold the treat up close next to the camera to get her to look in that direction, and then click really fast!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I am moving my hand to make them look at the camera. They think I have treat for them


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*We feel your pain!!! LOL Mia used to be so good, but now she hears the camera turn on and whatever she's doing she stops immediately. *

*I give treats and it helps a lot. She has some days when she doesn't mind posing for me, but they are becoming few and far between.*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I guess I will have to train her for the camera with treats. I did try it the other day, but she came running up so close to try to get it, all I got a pic of was a black nose and white hair, LOL! We will keep practicing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a hard time getting Oakley to stay still. When he sees me with the camera he just barks at me!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and Archie are my posers. The others can't be bothered. But I used a lot of persistence. I take pictures every day....and without a flash. My little cameras are pretty good in low light and I found a feature on both of my little cameras that allow me to hold the shutter button down and they keep taking pictures. ....after 80 or so, you know you're bound to get one "keeper" :blush::blush: 

I have their favorite treats in hand (I call it puppy crack:innocent. Patience and persistence is the key....I keep putting Ava how I want her and hold up the treat...over and over till she decides to pose. Also, get down on their level, don't just always stand up and shoot down toward them...

Also, be aware of the back ground - I hate to end up with electrical cords or something dumb in the background...

















...and have fun with it! Try to get creative..:thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ava and Archie are my posers. The others can't be bothered. But I used a lot of persistence. I take pictures every day....and without a flash. My little cameras are pretty good in low light and I found a feature on both of my little cameras that allow me to hold the shutter button down and they keep taking pictures. ....after 80 or so, you know you're bound to get one "keeper" :blush::blush:
> 
> I have their favorite treats in hand (I call it puppy crack:innocent. Patience and persistence is the key....I keep putting Ava how I want her and hold up the treat...over and over till she decides to pose. Also, get down on their level, don't just always stand up and shoot down toward them...
> 
> ...


I can't figure out how to turn off the flash on my phone. Does anybody with an iPhone 5 know? I'll play with my camera and see if I have a feature like that. 

Haha! I think the same way about the backgrounds. It's amazing what you will see in a picture that you don't notice otherwise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I can't figure out how to turn off the flash on my phone. Does anybody with an iPhone 5 know? I'll play with my camera and see if I have a feature like that.
> 
> Haha! I think the same way about the backgrounds. It's amazing what you will see in a picture that you don't notice otherwise.
> 
> ...


See where it says 'auto' in upper left with the flash icon? Tap on it and change it to 'off'. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> See where it says 'auto' in upper left with the flash icon? Tap on it and change it to 'off'.
> 
> View attachment 152362
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! Thank you! Leila will be happy not to have that flash in her eyes now. Those are cute pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

The A Team said:


> Ava and Archie are my posers. The others can't be bothered. But I used a lot of persistence. I take pictures every day....and without a flash. My little cameras are pretty good in low light and I found a feature on both of my little cameras that allow me to hold the shutter button down and they keep taking pictures. ....after 80 or so, you know you're bound to get one "keeper" :blush::blush:
> 
> I have their favorite treats in hand (I call it puppy crack:innocent. Patience and persistence is the key....I keep putting Ava how I want her and hold up the treat...over and over till she decides to pose. Also, get down on their level, don't just always stand up and shoot down toward them...
> 
> ...


Ava is real doll, please don't be upset with word "doll" just a real posing doll :wub: When I make my sculptures of Maltese, most of the time I like to give them this doll face :blush:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Ahhhh! Thank you! Leila will be happy not to have that flash in her eyes now. Those are cute pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use my pro camera Canon EOS Rebel T3i. When my babies were real babies I hold the treat and they follow the hand. First, I put them in small place and told stay, later on they used to pose for the camera
on this picture you can figure out where is my hand , Ellie is about 4 months old 









Here is Teddy 12 weeks old









Here is Chubby 3 years old English bulldog
















and Bebe, rescued 6 yo malti-poo (now she looks much cuter)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Treats! Lots of treats!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

My little one has no patience for pictures either. She just shrugs at me. I just keep snapping away with my iphone (the shutter click is super slow when focusing on a moving subject) until I get an okay picture. I gotta come up with something better. Treats makes her sit down. But she hasn't learned stay yet so before the camera can focus and snap, she jumps up and come running at me again. Sigh... 

Dawn

PS. Tashulia25, random question... I see your malt babies in the pics so white and clean even though they are at a teething, tearing, and eating messily stage. How do you do it !? My malt's face is pink all over even though I have been quite diligent with cleaning. 
Your other 2 babies are super adorable too!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

dognut said:


> My little one has no patience for pictures either. She just shrugs at me. I just keep snapping away with my iphone (the shutter click is super slow when focusing on a moving subject) until I get an okay picture. I gotta come up with something better. Treats makes her sit down. But she hasn't learned stay yet so before the camera can focus and snap, she jumps up and come running at me again. Sigh...
> 
> Dawn
> 
> ...


LoL sorry, I used to this question, they are not white only on pictures, they are white on videos too, so people know that I don't play with photoshop. In one post I show how Ellie was and how she became in few weeks, I hate to see pink, brown, or even black stains on white dogs. I want to grab them and work. I love to see the result. I believe that the main idea that i give only bottled water, only same dry food all their life, less extras such as treats, I give them bath every 7-10 days, and I brush them every day. I did experiment, I have AKC treats which I can give 3 per day, well I did that for whole week and my babies start to have tearing. 
Here is the extras i give everyday:
-morning starts with 1/4 fresh mozzarella polly-o stick, after morning walk 1 baby carrot, after about an hour they get their Wholistic Deep Sea Salmon Oil 1/2 capsule, after grooming 1 oral hygiene C.E.T. Chews, 1 AKC Soft Treats before 7PM walk, and 1 baby carrot after 10PM walk(during summer time without rain)
Plus, when I see any signs of tearing I use All Systems Shazam #1 system
Teddy is actually tears free but when last time we fly to MI he was crying as a child, tears were the size of pea , and he had that pinkish face, because it was wet for long time.
Here is what I use for grooming, under each picture you can read what I think about it https://www.facebook.com/Phoenix.St...0200962889818502.1073741828.1353981104&type=3
here is pictures I took last night after drying them after rain, so they are not fresh white  Oh and we were practicing showing tongue for the pictures


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Might sound weird but I always let mine check the camera and my phone out as puppies.

Thought how scary it would be to have someone "shadowing" and looming over them with this shiny thing that sometimes popped bright light..... It's not a hand, and not a toy... who knows what it is!

So I always put them on a small raised space where they couldn't run off and let them sniff and lick the phone. After that it was sort of like any other training. Any time they looked at me while holding the camera, they got a treat. I didn't even take a picture....just if I was holding it and they looked up, treat.

Now mine will just avoid the camera when they have had enough....sometimes I can be an annoying Mommy taking so many photos


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Leila hates having her picture taken. I think it's the flash. Whenever she even sees me pointing a camera or phone at her, she turns away or tries to hide. I can't count how many I've taken just to get a few I would post on here and none of those really look like her. It's amazing how different she looks in real life vs pictures. She really is a lot prettier than I can get in pictures.
> 
> 
> So, how do you all get your fluffs to look at the camera, sit still, and let you take their pictures?
> ...


Great question!!! Now I'll read to get some tips


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

The A Team said:


> Ava and Archie are my posers. The others can't be bothered. But I used a lot of persistence. I take pictures every day....and without a flash. My little cameras are pretty good in low light and I found a feature on both of my little cameras that allow me to hold the shutter button down and they keep taking pictures. ....after 80 or so, you know you're bound to get one "keeper" :blush::blush:
> 
> I have their favorite treats in hand (I call it puppy crack:innocent. Patience and persistence is the key....I keep putting Ava how I want her and hold up the treat...over and over till she decides to pose. Also, get down on their level, don't just always stand up and shoot down toward them...
> 
> ...


Omg such cuties!!!!! Love the pictures


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> LoL sorry, I used to this question, they are not white only on pictures, they are white on videos too, so people know that I don't play with photoshop. In one post I show how Ellie was and how she became in few weeks, I hate to see pink, brown, or even black stains on white dogs. I want to grab them and work. I love to see the result. I believe that the main idea that i give only bottled water, only same dry food all their life, less extras such as treats, I give them bath every 7-10 days, and I brush them every day. I did experiment, I have AKC treats which I can give 3 per day, well I did that for whole week and my babies start to have tearing.
> Here is the extras i give everyday:
> -morning starts with 1/4 fresh mozzarella polly-o stick, after morning walk 1 baby carrot, after about an hour they get their Wholistic Deep Sea Salmon Oil 1/2 capsule, after grooming 1 oral hygiene C.E.T. Chews, 1 AKC Soft Treats before 7PM walk, and 1 baby carrot after 10PM walk(during summer time without rain)
> Plus, when I see any signs of tearing I use All Systems Shazam #1 system
> ...


Beautiful!! Thanks for the tips. My Lilith has bad tear stains & feet stains from the place she was & I'm working on it everyday.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

No advice here...I practically do head stands to get the right angle and for every 100 pic...only 2 come out good!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

PrincessLilith said:


> Beautiful!! Thanks for the tips. My Lilith has bad tear stains & feet stains from the place she was & I'm working on it everyday.


you are very welcome. you need that #1 system to start with. Also make sure she doesn't have allergy from running on the grass. Our rescued Bebe starts to leak her paws on summer time as she started to walk on grass. We don't want her to take baby Benadryl,but looks like she enjoys the grass , hard to keep her away from it.


----------

